# Looking to buy



## SSGMEADER (Oct 3, 2014)

So I'm looking for a very specific type of segmented blank. I have a friend that is an avid pool player and his wife asked me to make a cue themed pen.  I'm looking to replicate the points in the shaft of a cue. probably with maple and possibly Ebony or some other dark type wood. I would want to buy or trade for 2-3 blanks. If anyone would be interested please let me know. Nothing quite as fancy in the pictures but more like #2 wit the triangle point. keeping it to 2 woods or 2 woods with an accent of some type would be plenty. My segmenting is just not up par so I feel purchasing or trading for the blanks will net me better results.


----------



## skiprat (Oct 4, 2014)

Adrian, I know you said you would prefer to buy, but it really is fairly easy to make sharp pointed ( both ends ) cue  blanks with a router, a basic box jig and using your lathe ( Metal or wood lathe ) just for the indexing. Making the additional pin striping would mean just carefully moving the jig after each insert. Just to cut again on top of the previous one.

Here's a couple I have done and two links to some of the methods I use to use to make them. Don't be put off by the metal lathe set up, remember it's just the edge of the jig that the router guide ring follows and the indexing of the work piece that is important.:wink: 

Pool Cue blanks 1

Pool Cue Blanks 2


----------



## SSGMEADER (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow Skip your stuff never ceases to amaze.  And conceptually that's pretty much what I was thinking. Except I thought on a smaller scale I'd only be able to get 2 points so it's nice to see that's someone's already executed this with great results. I browsed the linked threads and maybe I missed it but at what angle do you set the ramp at?  I believe this is the method I'd have to use.

I am going to keep the offer on the table though...oh and feel free to quote me a price if you so choose to  . I've lurked on these forums for awhile now and your work is always simply amazing.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Oct 4, 2014)

SSGMEADER  I posted to you on your Wanted link and a pic.  The guy who makes them is in Colorado Springs, CO:  Gisi

The angle he uses is 3 degrees.  I want to take his class but the last one was cancelled because no one signed up.  A real shame.  He works at the woodcraft in Colorado Springs.


----------



## William Menard (Oct 4, 2014)

wouldn't it be easier to just buy a cheap one piece pool stick and cut it to size and drill it to fit, then turning it to make the pen?


----------



## SSGMEADER (Oct 5, 2014)

William Menard said:


> wouldn't it be easier to just buy a cheap one piece pool stick and cut it to size and drill it to fit, then turning it to make the pen?


 
Possibly, however the point inserts and veneers on a real pool stick forearm do not go all the way through. In other words as you turn down the cue to pen size diameter I believe you run the risk of turning out the points, leaving you with nothing but a maple blank.


----------



## DaddyO (Oct 7, 2014)

These are pretty sweet. I will have to give it a try some time. Great looking pens Skip.


----------



## healeydays (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi Adrian,

             How are things?  Try finding a used quality pool stick such as a Dufferin Cue with the points as they usually go all the way thru.  I've turned a couple and found then that way.  You're going to have to cut the stick to blanks size to see how fer the point goes thru.

Mike B


----------



## SSGMEADER (Oct 7, 2014)

healeydays said:


> Hi Adrian,
> 
> How are things?  Try finding a used quality pool stick such as a Dufferin Cue with the points as they usually go all the way thru.  I've turned a couple and found then that way.  You're going to have to cut the stick to blanks size to see how fer the point goes thru.
> 
> Mike B


 
Mike ! how's life. You think the higher end cue forearms might do the trick huh?  damn I'm kicking myself I had an old McDermott from the 90's and all I have left is the butt. I think I threw out the forearm a year ago. Not sure how hard it will be to find one on the cheap that someone wants to toss.


----------



## healeydays (Oct 7, 2014)

The ones I have used are standard pool hall sticks.  If you want to try a cheap stick, here you go.  Or try the flea market in Londonderry.  I'll bet you find a couple there...

pool cue stick


----------



## SSGMEADER (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice -pictures of the ones you turned down? Oh and congrats btw . Saw that Classic Nibs is carrying the honeycomb blanks.


----------

